# Anybody have anxiety at night laying down????



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

Im having anxiety right now in feel short of breathe like im about to panic an it seems to get me before i lay down i try in think bout other thangs but im always trying to breathe right if that makes sense my pluse is 66 witch is good im relaxed but does anybody suffer at night mainley?? What are thangs you do to clam down an stop worrying ??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, I went through this same thing about a year or so ago. 

anxiety is a vicious cycle, a thing that feeds upon itself. so, you have to break the cycle. it's the thinking, the thoughts that go round and round that keep it going. 

what I did was, I read up on anxiety and kept reading until i found a definition and a clear explanation of how it works that I could work with. I suggest you do the same. 

You have to realize that in reality, nothing is actually happening to you - you are in fact NOT suffocating, you are NOT going to die, you ARE going to sleep like normal again, one day. you have to tell yourself this as you are lying there in a sweat. It's very difficult, but you must get this belief into your brain so that it can replace the other beliefs already there, the ones causing the anxiety. 

Also, focus on your breathing. Here's a good technique you can try:

while lying down on your back, breathe in to the count of 3. Hold, for a count of 3. Exhale to a count of 3. repeat. Just concentrate on your breath. Imagine it as a slow circle of air, rolling slowly through your upper body. 

Next, tense your muscles, one group at a time. First your toes. clench them, hard, for 3 or 5 seconds. Unclench. Next, the arches of your feet. Clench, clench hard, aaaand relax. 

Now clench your calf muscles. clench clench clench, count to 5, then relax. 

work your way up like this for your entire body. This will get you thinking about something other than feeling anxious, and relax you as well. 

These are just a couple of techniques that you can do. there are tons of others out there, just look through a few books about anxiety and relaxation. 

Good luck, I hope this helps you, I really do. It's hell trying to sleep when you think anxiety is going to kill you.


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much yea...when i have anxiety i feel like ima die its horriable i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemey...yea ive been reading up on it but that makes me worry more idk then i sit in take my pluse an when its 60 then it jumps to 71 i freak out but i know me focusin on my pluse an keep takin it ima make my pluse go up by worryin...an then i freak out bout it but yea im trying to stop an try in beat this this an just think positive n breathe normal threw my nose


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya dude I no how you feel its happening to me right now. But I think that tip is helping. Thanks


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea it sucks what triggered yours do you know and what goes threw your mind when you have one and what do you do to clam urself? I hope you feel better


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I have major night time anxiety I'm barely breathing I find radio/music/tv/internet helps and keep a fan on for background noise


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

@Chrissy thanks im a little more calm then i was one i 1st posted i was freakin out an havin anxitey an idk what triggered it i guess your mind races at night an we get anxitey over everythang i try in play with my phone an text or take my pluse millions of times in try in clam.myself have the time i have no support....DOES ANYBODY ELSE TAKE there pluse to clam down and ect lol i feel dumb but i just worry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in through your nose, out through your mouth. 

you're right - stop taking your pulse. anything like that that helps you focus on the anxiety is going to make it worse. 

you should be reading up on exactly what it is, and how to remedy it. don't focus on the symptoms, focus on the fixes.


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes thank you and god bless you ...im looking up natural remedies now see what i can do to relax me at night or something i can start taking during both day an night


----------

